# Adorable bengal savanah kitten looking for a new home full of love



## michelleromeo (May 19, 2015)

Hello everyone am call Michelle and i have two adorable Bengal savannah kitten am looking forth to re home into any family that can take absolute care and are cats lovers due to some dramatic family disorder they are not properly taken care of so waiting for anyone willing and interested to contact me through[email protected] thanks


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello Michelle,  could you provide some more information please? e.g. whereabouts are you located in the UK? How old are the kittens? What gender are they?
Are they vaccinated, or neutered?


----------



## michelleromeo (May 19, 2015)

Hello dear sorry for the late reply well am writing in regards to my
Savannah bengal kittens yes they are available and i will be giving
them out ok they are registered and ready for any good and loving home
ok. the reason why am giving them out is due that pets are not
allowed in my new apartment ok so this kittens are 13 weeks old and
their vet record updated.and are very friendly with kits and other pets for more information contact me at michellefellan1[email protected] .Yes they are located here in the uk.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

With whom are they registered?

Which area in the UK are they located?

What vaccines have they received? 

Who bred them?


----------



## michelleromeo (May 19, 2015)

they are home raise ok


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

You're being very vague with giving information.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If you cannot keep these kittens in your flat you really need to go back to their breeder. Also you may offer animals for adoption on this site but you may not offer them for sale - in other words, you cannot ask for money for them, either directly on here or via an email.
Your posts will be removed and you will be banned if you are actually selling these kittens


----------



## BeCuBi (Sep 16, 2014)

I had a little Google of the email addy, and its attached to many scams and the selling of many animals; fenec foxes, parrots, other kittens etc

A dealer for illegal imports or dodgy breeders perhaps?

Just checked and they are also selling in the USA. 

Scammer.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

I think this may be some kind of scam... x

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...69i57j69i58&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Having checked this the OP has now been removed and thread closed.


----------

